# Savage Axis or Axis II?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking at getting a couple of Axis models one in .223 and one in 7MM-08. My question is this. Is it worth the extra $$$ to get the Axis II with the accutrigger or is the trigger quite good on the regular original Axis model?


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

We had an Axis in 7-08 and got rid of it because the trigger was so heavy. I'd put that gun on a bench sand bag and watch the scope picture dip when I pulled on the trigger. Polishing and spring changes did not help. The irony was, at that time, they were putting accu-triggers on their little $100 single-shot .22.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Depending on the price difference the accutrigger might be worth the $$. I bought and installed a Rifle Basix trigger on my sons .243 Axis because the factory one is junk.

It made it an entirely different rifle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Looking at getting a couple of Axis models one in .223 and one in 7MM-08. My question is this. Is it worth the extra $$$ to get the Axis II with the accutrigger or is the trigger quite good on the regular original Axis model?


Accutrigger


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Definitely go with the accutrigger. I've shot both and the accutrigger is soooo much better.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Their is a method on actually cutting a section off the trigger spring on the axis to lighten it up, and it does work, but it still leaves you with a heavy trigger. I love the accutriggers, so I would say the Axis II, but I would go Ruger American over both.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I would definitely go with the Axis II. The Accutrigger is a work of art.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Scored a deal to good to pass up at CAL ranch. Axis II with a scope 7MM-08----369.98$ and there's a $50 rebate coupon online. Had to pull the trigger figuratively and metaphorically


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Scored a deal to good to pass up at CAL ranch. Axis II with a scope 7MM-08----369.98$ and there's a $50 rebate coupon online. Had to pull the trigger figuratively and metaphorically


Nice find! Let me know how you like the 7mm-08. I'm highly considering a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in that caliber for a lighter weight deer and occasional coyote hunting rifle.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

moabxjeeper said:


> Nice find! Let me know how you like the 7mm-08. I'm highly considering a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in that caliber for a lighter weight deer and occasional coyote hunting rifle.


Will do, probably won't get around to shooting it until the spring though. I will need to get some dies to reload and get the components in first then reload a bunch of test rounds to see what it likes best. I was favorably impressed with the ballistics and reduced recoil. From what I learned on here 300 yards for elk is very realistic and a little further for deer. Those suited my needs for the grandson.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Will do, probably won't get around to shooting it until the spring though. I will need to get some dies to reload and get the components in first then reload a bunch of test rounds to see what it likes best. *I was favorably impressed with the ballistics and reduced recoil*. From what I learned on here 300 yards for elk is very realistic and a little further for deer. Those suited my needs for the grandson.


This is precisely why I've been looking into it as well. And more than anything because it would pair well with a lightweight short action rifle. I currently hunt with a Savage 7mm Rem Mag. The recoil doesn't bother me. But I realized this year that hiking 5-6 miles+ in a day on the deer hunt is not uncommon at all. It's not a heavy rifle by definition but at the end of the day that 8-9 pounds turns into about 20. The 7 Mag is also a little much for deer under 200 yards. I've got that rifle set up to shoot out to about 500 yards comfortably and the 3 deer I've shot with it so far were at 75, 200 and 105 yards for this year's buck... Go figure.


----------

